# Clutch Pedal stuck on floor?



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Was giving it a bit of death today, and as I hammered it round a corner, went to change down a gear and the clutch pedal stuck to the floor :? Pulled it back up again, push it back down with my foot, continued to stay down. After pulling it up n down about 4 times, turned off the engine (once I pulled over) and then tried pulling it back up again. It's not the plastic clip problem as I had that sorted this Xmas just gone. Once I turned the engine back on again, and pulled it up one last time, it went back to normal and hasn't caused my problems since. It's happened a couple of times in the past. Master Cylinder perhaps, or could it have something to do with the boiling point of the fluid as both brake fluid is linked with the clutch fluid???
Any ideas, as I'm gettin a bit worried.

Cheers, Glen.


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

sounds like the master cyclinder or slave cyclinder, happened to me just a few weeks back!


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

....and the best way to resolve this??


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Gworks said:


> ....and the best way to resolve this??


Replace them, the slave one requires the gearbox to be removed or it could be the otherway round :roll:


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Slave is a gearbox drop, its actaully not really a slave cylinder as we know them as such but actually combined release bearing hydralic actuator at least on quattros, FWD have seperate bearing/cylinder.

More likely to be master cylinder from what you describe, although could be the slave.

Unless you have warranty you want to hope its the master cylinder, although if it is the slave its a perfect time to uprate your clutch


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Try changing the master cylinder about Â£30 located behind the clutch pedal.. Is there any fluid leaking behind this area?

As Jonah said the slave is in the gearbox and a much bigger job.. In my experince the master is more common.. So fingers crossed.

There is a clutch switch behind the pedal (blue in colour) this might need changing (having problems with mine at the mo) Good luck!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Slave cylinder/release bearing for you....
that red ring with the grey pipe heading to the top right..








:?


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Well, I hope that it's the Master Cylinder in that case. Either way, Morgan, think I'm gonna go for an uprated clutch so it can take more PSI too. Who did u get yours through and how much again, was it Â£900 u say?
Cheers for the feedback people, thought it was gonna be one of the cylinders. Another thing I noticed is that it only seems to really happen after very very high speeds, like 140+. Could this suggest a high boiling point on the fluid causing it to fail???

Glen.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Hi Glen,

I got my Spec clutch from AmD but I am not sure exactly how much the clutch alone was :?

IIRC it was Â£1500 for clutch/lightened flywheel/fitting.

Sachs clutch is apparently Â£400 supplied from QST.

Are you noticing any difference in height on the biting point ?


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Not really. It seems to be catching fine, although I was runnin it at 24psi a few days ago and then had to turn it down after a crazy Launch! It was slipping in 5th and 6th, so I've turned it down to 22psi max and it's fine. I definately wanna upgrade so might look at that Â£400 Sachs clutch from QST.


----------



## Jon_667 (May 14, 2004)

That what happened to me, had to have both changed ;-( but it was under warentee ;-)


----------



## bjrichards (Aug 3, 2004)

Sounds like master cylinder... I had the same problem on my 225 just before picking up V6.


----------



## ivan24q (Apr 25, 2005)

I have had the same problem, the clutch pedal hit the floor but didn't come back up. A little metal stop broke off the pedal. The master cylinder and pedal was replaced about Â£300 I think!


----------

